# BFD intermittent pop sound in sub



## zamboniman (Dec 24, 2006)

Has anyone experienced an intermittent pop sound in their sub when using the BFD? I'm NOT referencing the thump caused by turning the BFD on or off.

Occasionally with no seamingly pattern or reason I'll get a POP sound from my sub ever since adding the BFD. Like maybe one pop per hour or 45min. I've removed the BFD from the system and the POP goes away.

Otherwise it seems to work as expected.... Just get this annoying pop when enjoying my theater.

Any ideas? I remember reading somewhere awhile back where there was possibly a voltage potential across the outputs that bleads off over time like 10 minutes.. Could this possibly be the cuase? I do have a long cable run (RG6) between the BFD in the rack and the Sub maybe around 40 feet or so. Only thing I can think of is maybe some ground noise from an appliance in the house turning on or off like the refridg? I've eliminated the obvious ones like the furnace though..

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Just get this annoying pop when enjoying my theater.


Only when its playing?

brucek


----------



## zamboniman (Dec 24, 2006)

No and Yes....
It will happen when not playing.... BUT I leave the BFD on all the time and also the Sub is set to stay on all the time also...

So basically I can be in the theater and it will still do it's pop when it wants to... even with the AV receiver and everything else off.

So It's the BFD or the Sub since they are the only thing that stays on all the time. And the sub alone doesn't do it.... so that points me to all BFD


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess you don't have any BFD filters in a mode other than PA or OF......

Does it do it when you have the BFD filters all disengaged. (i.e. IN/OUT Green LED off) ?

brucek


----------



## zamboniman (Dec 24, 2006)

I think it does....... but can't be sure.... I'll give it a shot and report back

I think a next step after that may be trying a cheater plug out temporarily to see if something is coming in on the ground line?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I have the same issue, just posted. Did you ever find a solution for this? Cheater plug?

Thanks!


----------



## marcosreg (Aug 17, 2008)

Has someone found a solution for this problem?
Marcos


----------

